# Need headlights for 87-88



## willyb (Sep 27, 2005)

Trying to locate both drivers & passenger headlights at a reasonable cost. If anyone help me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

i can get some from the junkyard for 20 bones each and ship em to ya.....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.car-part.com


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

willyb said:


> Trying to locate both drivers & passenger headlights at a reasonable cost. If anyone help me, I would greatly appreciate it.




my cousin got his headlights at partstrain.com at a pocket-friendly price..


----------

